# Over 1000 Vintage Synthesizers....is this real?!?



## Desire Inspires (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 7, 2019)

They oughta call that place Davey Jones' locker, because there's more boat anchors in there than at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 7, 2019)

One man's Vintage is another man's crap-O-la.


----------



## burp182 (Jun 7, 2019)

Man, how old am I that, aside from the really obscure Euro/Soviet stuff, I knew/used/owned (pick one) virtually every thing he showed.


----------



## mouse (Jun 7, 2019)

No it's fake.


----------



## Fredeke (Jun 7, 2019)

I would call it Ali Baba's cavern !


----------



## Saxer (Jun 8, 2019)

Looks like a standard VST folder became hardware.


----------



## Fredeke (Jun 8, 2019)

I see no speakers


----------



## Dietz (Jun 8, 2019)

Over 1,000 keyboards? Ha, you ain't seen nothing yet: 

-> http://www.eboardmuseum.com/100e_eboardmuseum_eboardmuseum.html



> Right now there are about *1,700* exhibits, obviously mainly electronic keyboards like SYNTHESIZERs, E PIANOs, electromagnetic HAMMONDs, ELECTRONIC ORGANs, MELLOTRONs, STRINGENSEMBLEs, SAMPLER and so on. But naturally there are DRUMMACHINEs, LESLIEs, AMPs, FXs and, and, and as well.



http://www.eboardmuseum.com/300e_eboardmuseum_highlights_az.html

.... brothers in mind, I guess ...


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 8, 2019)

Ha, fun video. 

That was a Siel DK600 midi expander. I had one when I was a teenager. The thought of messing about with it now doesn't excite me much though. Give me Uhe and Omnisphere synths any day!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 8, 2019)

Fredeke said:


> I see no speakers



They have a playroom where you can check stuff out and record. See the whole video


----------



## danbo (Jun 8, 2019)

I can smell all those old electronics and plastic through the video. I wonder how many work, or will still work in another decade? I don't get a charge from old 70's electronics personally


----------



## rudi (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 8, 2019)

eWaste problem...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 8, 2019)

So this is where all the dinosaurs ended up after Diva was released 

"I know a guy who has a lot of synths"


----------

